# Johnson Energy J-9000 stove



## trappingfanatic (Oct 3, 2009)

Just recentley bought a house that already had a wood stove already installed. Stove is a Johnson Enery Systems J-9000 model. Stove looks like it was hardly used. Got the chimney cleaned out last weekend. Still have a little work to do before I will consider burning. Anybody know anything about this stove? The fire box looks huge compared to most indoor stoves that I've seen.

Joe


----------



## jetskiman (Oct 3, 2009)

I had a Johnson furnace is that what you have?


----------



## trappingfanatic (Oct 4, 2009)

Well I suppose it is a furnace. Owners manual says Johnson Energy Converter a wood burning furnace. How did yours work for you. Seems like a big stove (furnace) for the size house I have. House is only 1300 sq. ft. with a block ceramic lined chimney. There is a fireplace in the living room. The wall where the chimney is located is brick on the inside around the fireplace. Should radiate heat well into the living room when the fire is going.

Joe


----------



## jetskiman (Oct 5, 2009)

I heated my 2 story farm house with it fine as long as the wind was not blowing too hard, I have a new hotblast epa 1500 now that is great.


----------



## trappingfanatic (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info.

Joe


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 6, 2009)

*Is This It?*



trappingfanatic said:


> Just recentley bought a house that already had a wood stove already installed. Stove is a Johnson Enery Systems J-9000 model. Stove looks like it was hardly used. Got the chimney cleaned out last weekend. Still have a little work to do before I will consider burning. Anybody know anything about this stove? The fire box looks huge compared to most indoor stoves that I've seen.
> 
> Joe


This one?





Looks more like a furnace than a wood stove.


----------



## trappingfanatic (Oct 6, 2009)

Yep that looks like it. Mine doesn't have a draft contron on the ash drawer, but other then that. Yes it is a wood furnace. Sorry for the mis-use of proper lingo/terminology. Growing up I was always told to go throw more wood in the stove. Kind of imbedded in the old brain now.

Joe


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Oct 7, 2009)

The J 9000 is a great furnace. I have been using mine for seven years now. It will take a 30" long log. I usually cut my wood 20-22" and that longer length helps keep the wood stacks from tipping over. I live in a old drafty house that I cannot keep warm on propane and it puts out all the heat I ever need keeping me 75 degrees inside on the coldest windyist days. But I have had a fire in the evenings the last few days to keep the chill off burning willow and not over heating the house. 

The vent in the ash door is for the coal burning models. I do not have the coal model but I burn a few tons of soft coal a year in mine. But I did not have any luck burning hard coal.

Billy


----------



## nextlevelguy (Jan 6, 2010)

*Help with my J-9000*

I have one just like pictured above, however mine is a J-9900, it has been working great but just last night I realized the blower wasn't kicking on... it makes the sound of it clicking on (kind of a buzzing) but the blower fan never starts up and then after a minute or so it clicks back off- any ideas?
Thanks
ps it has worked fine for years and nothing was adjusted...the "thermostat" pins in the back are set around 90 - 140- 200


----------



## Alan Smith (Jan 6, 2010)

http://www. stovepartsplus.com/Merchant5/merchant.mvc? Most parts from the Hotblast Model 1400 are interchangeable with the 
Johnson Energy Systems Model J9000.


----------



## Alan Smith (Jan 6, 2010)

http://www.stovepartsplus.com/Merchant5/merchant.mvc?


----------



## bigwheel2009 (Dec 15, 2022)

trappingfanatic said:


> Just recentley bought a house that already had a wood stove already installed. Stove is a Johnson Enery Systems J-9000 model. Stove looks like it was hardly used. Got the chimney cleaned out last weekend. Still have a little work to do before I will consider burning. Anybody know anything about this stove? The fire box looks huge compared to most indoor stoves that I've seen.
> 
> Joe


Hi Joe this is Jeff Vaccaro I have a Johnson Energy System Wood burning furnace. Model j9000. Do you still have yours and if you do do you have the manual and parts diagram. I don't have the manual or the parts diagram. If you have them could you make me a copy of them or if you could email it to me. My email address is [email protected] .com would be much obliged if you could help me out. I'm trying to get a part for mine and i don't know where i can get parts for the stove. Its old and i don't know been looking on the computer still haven't found it. So if you have the manual and parts list that will help. Thank you for your time in this matter. Jeff if you can call me please 262-914-2644 Thank you again.


----------

